

Intel to Double Capacity at Kiryat Gat Fab to Make Most Advanced Chips - wslh
http://english.themarker.com/intel-to-get-nis-1-billion-goverment-grant-1.375466

======
creativeone
Kiryat Gat is in israel for those who don't know. Does anyone know what the
average salary of these employees is expected to be?

~~~
nivertech
This is from 0ct 2010:

[http://translate.google.com/translate?js=n&prev=_t&h...](http://translate.google.com/translate?js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&sl=iw&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fcps.co.il%2FSiteFiles%2F1%2F14%2F2971.asp)

~~~
eliben
Don't forget to mention that these numbers are in 1,000s of NIS (currently 1
NIS = 0.29 USD) per month.

Besides, except for "production manager" I don't think any of these salaries
apply to Intel's production fab, where most employees are (skilled) production
technicians.

